
Facebook’s Like Buttons Will Soon Track Your Web Browsing to Target Ads - thedoctor
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/541351/facebooks-like-buttons-will-soon-track-your-web-browsing-to-target-ads/
======
wodenokoto
Soon? I thought it was considered common knowledge that they already did.

------
dynomight
Zuckerberg is a massive douchebag.

------
ionised
I thought they already did?

